# Are Tegus that active?



## Abner (Jul 3, 2018)

My 3-week old Tegu is extremely active from 11AM to 5PM. She is like non-stop going from one side of her terrain (currently a 3x2x2) to the other. Trying to climb and digging like there is not tomorrow. Banking spot is 100 degrees, middle of terrain is 85, and cool side is about 80. She has two bowls of water, one to drink and one for her to submerge if she desires, even thou I never seen her submerging in any one of the bowls other than by falling in them when trying to climb. *Is her behavior normal or is she not happy? *


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 3, 2018)

You have her in an oven, and she wants out.


----------



## Abner (Jul 3, 2018)

Yeah, Due to the habitat size ’m having a difficult time having a 70 degree cold side and keeping the basking spot hot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary (Jul 4, 2018)

Walter1 said:


> You have her in an oven, and she wants out.


Agreed. Sounds like desperate attempts to thermoregate


----------



## Zyn (Jul 4, 2018)

Get a bigger enclosure then


----------



## Abner (Jul 4, 2018)

@Zyn, I'm trying to work with what I have now. Thank you @Walter1 and @Gary; I have changed the settings, last night the habitat was 70 degrees and today the cold side stayed around 75 and the rest of the habitat in the 80's, the only think is that her basking spot only gets to 92 with this new setting. She was very calm today*.*


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Cool and middle/ambienbnt are fine, but the basking temp should be higher 110-115 f.


----------



## Abner (Jul 5, 2018)

@Walter1, working on that. Hopefully by next month I have the custom habitat completed and it should be more easier to control the temperature inside her habitat.

Interesting enough, today she was hyper again, and then she pee on her basking and calmed down. Perhaps she was telling me to take her out so she can pee .


----------



## Zyn (Jul 5, 2018)

Didn’t mean it any a mean way your set up looks fine now that I’ve seen it. Just make sure you’re reading the surface temp at on the basking spot and not the ambient


----------



## Abner (Jul 5, 2018)

@Zyn I didn't take it that way, I appreciate anyone taking time to say something. Today I got my "Digital Infrared Thermometer" and it seems that I have the correct temperatures. Her basking is around 115 F, ambient is around 85, and cool side is around 75.


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 5, 2018)

I support what Zyn says. You're on yor way. You must know/remember the goldilocks of tegu temps. We're glad to help you.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 5, 2021)

Walter1 said:


> You have her in an oven, and she wants out.


No its not That is a very good size tank for a baby you can even use a 20 gallon starter tank


----------



## Ariel (Aug 5, 2021)

Abner said:


> @Zyn, I'm trying to work with what I have now. Thank you @Walter1 and @Gary; I have changed the settings, last night the habitat was 70 degrees and today the cold side stayed around 75 and the rest of the habitat in the 80's, the only think is that her basking spot only gets to 92 with this new setting. She was very calm today*.*


That is a perfectly fine size dont listen to mis information ... some put in a 20 gallon stater tank so that tank is perfect or possibly so big they will move around and explore a lot , put places where they can climb and keep their mins active , you can raise the basking spot and put a slate rock to hold heat put down some moss and two water bowls one large one small on different sides...which 





youve done but when their small they love to climb , spray down the glass to raise humidity or tape off unused open spaces on top where lighting wont touch it also , here is some photos of 20 gallon starter tank and now almost a month 40 gallon as yours , hopw this helps ,...also the little trap door on top you can place a humidifier hose reptile humidifier and set on low , this 40 gallon tank removes excess smoke great so wont sufficate animal and controls humidity!


----------



## Ariel (Aug 5, 2021)

Abner said:


> My 3-week old Tegu is extremely active from 11AM to 5PM. She is like non-stop going from one side of her terrain (currently a 3x2x2) to the other. Trying to climb and digging like there is not tomorrow. Banking spot is 100 degrees, middle of terrain is 85, and cool side is about 80. She has two bowls of water, one to drink and one for her to submerge if she desires, even thou I never seen her submerging in any one of the bowls other than by falling in them when trying to climb. *Is her behavior normal or is she not happy? *


hes just bored , this is a old post I see but just wanted to respond in case others see this and possibly can help them .


----------

